# finally we broke the record 25 chh.



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

rico the star in one of the ads shown in singapore.





























junior our new addition.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

mario who broke his leg when he attempt to jump from bed..poor mario.










i love this pic.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

there's charlie


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

who's taller?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5: :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5: 

If I ever go to Singapore..I'M STEALING ALL OF THEM!!!


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey.. I've been searching high and low for chi lovers in S'pore.. 
You mean you owned all 25 of them?? Or some belong to friends?? I'm wondering if there's any Chi gathering?? I've juz got my little guy 3 months ago.. Here's Owen's photos...


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Is Rico the one starring in a bank ad??


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*meeting*

i think this are pics from a meeting.........

:shock: :shock: my gosh that are a lot a chi's .....and they all look so pretty.....i'm jealous
:wink: 
kisses nat


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

MyOwen said:


> Is Rico the one starring in a bank ad??


yes..u can meet us at our very own chi forum..i'll pm u because I do not wanna advertise it as I don't own that forum.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

vala444 said:


> :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5:
> 
> If I ever go to Singapore..I'M STEALING ALL OF THEM!!!


you are welcome to come meet us if u ever get here. :lol:


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG! im SOO Jealoous!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm jealous too!


----------



## Deb (Sep 11, 2004)

*meetup*

wow looks like you had a great turn out at your meetup , we have a very small group where I live there is about 6 dogs so far and we are meeting up again on April 9th I can't wait! The nice thing is I can take my pup because I know all the dogs have had their shots . 

The pics are great !! thanks for sharing with us


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Now that is Chihuahua Heaven! They are all so cute!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

How many gorgeous chi!!! :love1: 
I wish I was in Singapore!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

WOW. So many pretty Chis!!! :love4:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG I wish I could be there! Is there ever any chi fights with all of them together?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ah too many cute chi's I saw one in the second pic that looked a lot like my Auggie and I counted at least 3 tongues :lol: :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

What can I say but WOW!!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

They look like they are having so much fun...I like the "who's taller" one LOL!!!! they are all so cute


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks like they all had a great time  . Good pics. They all are too cute :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How cute! It must have been sooooooooooo much fun!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> OMG I wish I could be there! Is there ever any chi fights with all of them together?


Fights will occured sometimes..the alpha males especially but there were no major fight happen before in our gathering. Normally most will keep an eye on their chi like hawk..those aggressive ones will be leashed or seperated if we have no choice.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwww.....what can I say but that!!


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

I really luv it when you post pictures from your chihuahua meetups!!! It just really makes my day seeing all those chis!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I love it too and I have to confess I now want to go to Singapore just to play with all the chi's at least one time. These gathering pictures are so wonderful. Charlie just gets cuter I think. Such a doll.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Tinker said:


> I love it too and I have to confess I now want to go to Singapore just to play with all the chi's at least one time. These gathering pictures are so wonderful. Charlie just gets cuter I think. Such a doll.


You guys are welcome..any of you if u guys come here for holidays.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I would love to set up a "CHI MEET UP" in my area. How do you get something like that started. There isn't anything like that here. Any ideas?


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

because we are small so it's easier to organise..get a few to start out small then the numbers will increase.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Did you?????
Put an ad in the paper?
Do you have to have permission from the city to have a "group" of dogs at a parK?


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Also, in one of the pics there is a CHI eating some yellow/orange stuff from a bowl. It looks like he really likes it.. What is it?? Is it home made?


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

no it wasn't an official thing..just a forum thing where everyone gets together with their dogs..no need to apply anything.

the food was home cook..chicken and some vege,carrot and etc.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry, for all the questions, and thanks for all the info! :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

If there's anything funnier (or cuter) than a herd of wild chi's, I can't imagine what it would be. :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

what cute babies


----------

